# albino moose



## mtnman

Check out these awesome pics of an albino moose! 
This is just outside of Ft St John. Imagine seeing this in hunting season! I know I couldnt shoot it. Bad karma!


----------



## Jim

That is awesome, I'm surprised it lived to get that big.


----------



## bAcKpAiN

Good for the gene pool to cull it.


----------



## FishinsMyLife

They've had discussions about shooting an albino animal in Field and Stream. If it was legal to shoot it, I wouldn't hesitate. It would make a cool mount. Some states outlaw killing albino deer.


----------



## Jim

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> They've had discussions about shooting an albino animal in Field and Stream. If it was legal to shoot it, I wouldn't hesitate. It would make a cool mount. Some states outlaw killing albino deer.



Me too!


----------



## jkbirocz

I would never shoot one, I don't like mounts either, only antlers. Dump some bleach on a normal deer or whatever you mount, and you got an albino.


----------



## Jim

jkbirocz said:


> I would never shoot one, I don't like mounts either, only antlers. Dump some bleach on a normal deer or whatever you mount, and you got an albino.




LOL! :lol:


----------



## bcritch

I never saw an albino moose. Pretty neat pictures. Here's an article I read the other day on ESPN Outdoors. It's a pretty good read. The guy questions himself on whether to shoot the Deer or not. I personally would probably let him walk. I wouldn't criticize anyone who would take him.

https://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/hunting/news/story?id=3197782


----------



## Jim

bcritch said:


> I never saw an albino moose. Pretty neat pictures. Here's an article I read the other day on ESPN Outdoors. It's a pretty good read. The guy questions himself on whether to shoot the Deer or not. I personally would probably let him walk. I wouldn't criticize anyone who would take him.
> 
> https://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/hunting/news/story?id=3197782



cool story!


----------



## little anth

those are sweet animals


----------



## ejones1961

I have seen lots of moose but never seen an albino. Looks neat


----------



## Jim

I heard that someone shot another albino Moose this year. Anyone have any info or was it baloney?


----------



## overboard

Definitely different! 
Thanks for sharing a unique pic. of something you just don't see too often.


----------



## KMixson

This is an article from Sweden. They call it an elk but it looks like a moose to me.

https://www.thelocal.se/20171115/swedens-famous-white-elk-is-spared-death


----------



## DaleH

Jim said:


> I heard that someone shot another albino Moose this year. Anyone have any info or was it baloney?


It wasn’t baloney ... it was VENISON!

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Get it? Moose are in the deer family ...


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:


----------



## Johnny

we don't have moose down here in the South.
but - we do have *ALBINO ALLIGATORS !!!*





the albino gators do not last long in the wild as they are quickly
snatched up by predators. When found in the wild,
they are captured and placed in zoos or other public attractions.

next time you make the trip to Disney in Orlando, 
stop by Gatorland to see them..... also, 20 foot _PYTHONS_ !!


and yes, it is real - not painted.




.


----------



## Jim

That is cool! 

What is the sentiment down there for taking an albino gator? I know there are two camps with the moose when it comes to harvesting one.


----------



## Scott F

KMixson said:


> This is an article from Sweden. They call it an elk but it looks like a moose to me.
> 
> https://www.thelocal.se/20171115/swedens-famous-white-elk-is-spared-death



What we call a moose is the same species as what the Swedes call an elk. We give the name elk to a different animal.


----------



## -CN-

DaleH said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that someone shot another albino Moose this year. Anyone have any info or was it baloney?
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn’t baloney ... it was VENISON!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Get it? Moose are in the deer family ...
Click to expand...

Venison balogna is actually quite good.


----------

